# My TTS Now has a New Home :-)



## robokn

Well after nearly a year of ownership I have decided to do a build thread.

*A quick disclaimer on the sum of the parts

I have had some for free as part of development, some at discounted prices and full price for some so I have no intention of disclosing what I paid for anything, I am not a technical guru I know what I want and roughly how much it cost so I then work my nuts off to achieve what I want *

Well I sold my V6 and looked at a TTS, I not being known for my subtly I choose solar orange, it was a little swayed with my addiction to carbon.

How it arrived, My old V6 in the background










Now I had a lot of stuff that I removed from my V6 prior to selling it, Carbon, Audio, Brakes and Wheels

So after a busy week end it now looked like this, all the carbon came from OSIR




























After one week I had a visit up north so I popped into REVO and had a Stage 1 map applied to the car, trip would have been alot more fun if the A34 was not a car park, I have been impressed with REVO and will be sticking with them, More to come on that one.

As my V6 was going back and had LED's a quick swap with Dan Mckenzie and a few shekels his way and I was the proud owner of some new carbon shells, Hmmmm










I aslo visited the body shop Harwoods in Southampton very good service and decent prices, these were the people who repainted my V6, they refitted my grill and mirrors not worth the risk with such a ham fisted chimp like me










A visit to JKM as the car needed a service and a few little things like the boost gauge being fitted, missed this on the V6










After a few weeks of getting annoyed at RNS E I went back to Huets in Brighton for all the audio to go back in

Before










During




























And after










The amps in the build










Soem new tweeters










Amps at night










The subs going in



















Just a few wires










And after










I need some completed images of the audio, anyone who has heard it will agree it sounds pretty good, ok amazing

I know Pete @ Forge and have dealt with him for quite a few years on my two prior TT's so I asked if it would be possible to do some hoses in orange and what parts he thought would compliment the build and my overall aim, to look OEM but perform so much better

So I was out of contract so I spent a day ay Forge HQ where I got a nice new catch can, here being cooled just in case anyone thought they get made in china

Catch can










DV's










The hoses I fitted the ones I could and JKM will be fitting the rest










I was the test mule for a UK based TTS for the new induction kit that was being produced and me being a sucker for new shinny bits I got a new FMIC at the same time, I think my wife thought I was having an affair due to the time I was spending in Gloucester

Intake










FMIC










Well it was getting serious now so the brakes went back on in orange of course










I spoke to Martin @ scorpion @ Gti International ref my exhaust and before I knew it not only was my pocket a lot lighter so was my new exhaust, in fact so light its silly light

In my Garage



















An amazing piece of engineering, so the plaudits really do go to Scorpion amazing expensive yes, performance and sound well worth it.

This will be matted to a set of Sports cats that will be here Friday all things being equal.

JKM are my choice of tuners as they are REVO agents and Jim is very honest so there will be no corners cut. I intend to use a LOBA 380 kit as well their HPFP if Jim and I think it's needed, there is some more carbon to come from OSIR in due course as well as new springs either from H&R or some new ones in development from another well know suspension manufacturer.

It is now sporting a TTRS front end minus the grill as it has an OSIR one

Not sure if I have missed anything out, I am sure I have but will remember old age creeping in


----------



## SuperRS

OMG forge/scorpion advert how much have they paid you to do post this promo thread????  (just to make it clear this is a tongue in cheek comment and im jesting)

Nice thread, love what you have done audio wise!


----------



## robokn

NO worries and jest recognised :lol: :lol: Missed out REVO, Huets :lol:

I spend a fair amount of time in the car as it is my daily drive 80 miles round trip so like it loud when the roof off down the motorway and the quality is something else


----------



## JBTT

Very nice car and parts 

Keep up the updates.

Would you know if your exhaust can be fitted to a 2.0, I am still thinking about miltek or scorpion , just wanna refresh the back end.

Cheers 

JBTT


----------



## hugy

Great thread so far Rob.
I can vouch for the sound system,it did sound cool at inters.
And those brakes! 8) I would love a set. 
What other bits are you getting from OSIR?


----------



## Audiphil

Rob, you have certainly put some work in love the sound system

Phil


----------



## Dayer2910

I'd be worried about all the rattles that could develop after all the panels being removed for ICE install...did u get many new ones?

Nice colour too.....loud and proud


----------



## robokn

Hi Hugh
TTS rear valance RS top spoiler and a few other little bits

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## robokn

No rattles all original parts all secured down

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## bigsyd

robokn said:


> No rattles all original parts all secured down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


And with a qualit audio install like this with trance thumping ....what rattles 8)


----------



## Hark

Really like it Rob. Some great touches that are very oem+.

Love the touches of carbon fibre, and the usual high quality audio builds. Surprised you didn't move some of those bits over from the V6.

Car looks great and is probably my favourite so far.


----------



## vwcheung

Quality Car


----------



## jays_225

beautiful car and beautiful colour, a part of me just feels like its wasted here in blighty when you should have it cruising down a windy road in the med somewhere under the sun.


----------



## Fissues

Rob, she is gorgeous. Might you kindly post up some pics from the front for us?


----------



## neilc

First time I have seen any pics of your car , looks very nice indeed.


----------



## robokn

Thanks chaps new update due next thursday Cats arrive :twisted: :twisted:

Stage 2 :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## hugy

robokn said:


> Hi Hugh
> TTS rear valance RS top spoiler and a few other little bits
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


Nice


----------



## DavidB_27

Nice 8) Love the speaker set-up, never thought about using the door pocket space that way 8)


----------



## igotone

It' a nice change to see someone taking the modding to this level in a TTS rather than the TTRS. I look forward to the final numbers - if you ever get it finished.


----------



## robokn

It will get finished hopefully by Feb all done and dusted


----------



## Stevelev

Car is looking good for a lowly TTS :wink:

Subscribed to see further development.


----------



## hugy

robokn said:


> It will get finished hopefully by Feb all done and dusted


Yeah,yeah,we've heard it all before  
You know what happens when you say (its finished).
Its NEVER finished :wink:


----------



## TT-REX

robokn said:


> It is now sporting a TTRS front end minus the grill as it has an OSIR one


is it that ugly? :mrgreen: post a picture


----------



## zip it

Great read Rob 8)

I still can't get over just how amazing your sound system is, made my (now working) Bose system sound very poor :?


----------



## Suzuka

Watching this thread with excitement!

Rob i got my TTS from Soton Audi (hardwoods) as I live in Chandlers Ford  i guess your local? Be good to meet you n see the car... just had mine up to stage 2... loving it!


----------



## robokn

No worries I am in Fareham will be at Sg II on Wednesday, pics to follow


----------



## robokn

Well the car went in for cats and stage two, all done @JKM in Portsmouth as usual fantastic honest service from Jim and Kate, and free sweets, The cats are from Scorpion and the Stage II is REVO software

Jim pointed out an issue with the brakes Grrrrrr so I need to get some new bits and pieces
so there will be a set of RS6 brakes for sale very soon I need a new set and cannot live without the car as its my daily so they will be getting sorted by Dave B the brake guru and will be for sale very shortly, all as new and in any colour you fancy. ready for any MK II

Here are the pictures





































Well the software and cat combination to be blunt is F'ing scary can't wait till tomorrow and some open roads and will update you all then but so far is very impressive


----------



## robokn

Well what a difference those who question the TTS should pop out in a Stage 2 car, it is very quick indeed and the noise from the back end whilst not as good as the V6 by gum does it sound nice and throaty, very impressed


----------



## Ramsey374

Amazing. I love this car. Get some more pics up of it ASAP!!


----------



## robokn

What would you like images of??


----------



## TerryCTR

Very nice mate, what's the new brake plans then-is there an alternative if you can't have these?


----------



## robokn

All planned and in build will be very special indeed and very orange

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## TerryCTR

Sounds good PM me the plans :lol:


----------



## robokn

R9 V10 calipers two piece discs nice pads and then there will be a bigger set on the rear very soon as well. All from VagBremTechniq.

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## DanEE

That is one lovely TTS. I have one myself, just about to go out of warranty, but don't think I will be doing that much to it.

I live in Sussex and would live to see the car if you are at any meets in the new year.

Cheers


----------



## Ramsey374

Just general pics of the car mate


----------



## robokn

Here are a few some quite old


----------



## hugy

Show off


----------



## robokn

Not yet but I will be able to soon, new brakes and some new additions hopefully


----------



## TT225

Car's looking nice, love the colour.

Like the amps of a night, very max power but nice


----------



## RobHardy

Love the wheels, looks very nice.


----------



## [email protected]

robokn said:


> JKM are my choice of tuners...Jim is very honest so there will be no corners cut.


2nd that comment...used them for all the cars since 2010...real petroheads first and foremost. Good build...keep it coming.

Try and join us on track next year...a few treats planned in EU too.


----------



## robokn

Hi William,
have you run 265's on the rear? as I have another idea :roll: :roll:


----------



## [email protected]

robokn said:


> Hi William,
> have you run 265's on the rear? as I have another idea :roll: :roll:


I run 275 all round when I had 18s on the car...the tramline was deadly and it rubbed also. Handling was 'OK'. What have you got in mind?

Car looked wicked from the back though...

OK let me put a few more info down...

From the outset I wanted to improved the handling thus kicked off with wider tyres all round...wrong move really as it did affect handling in terms of tramline...which was a touch dangerous if I lent the car to someone who was not aware.

So, I went back to 255 and tramline went away. I then went 10mm spacers per corner wider all round and tramline came back and the rears also rubbed too much on track.

I took off all the spacers however due to the brakes on the fronts we had to go 10mm wider per corner fronts only - bingo! - handling was spot-on and the rears stayed stock.

I will not do the following however...;
- bodywork extension - I prefer the OEM look
- spacers as these will rub
- further cutting...we have trimmed back as much as we could

Jim spent some time looking at this issue and the resolution was to stick to OEM tyres or at 5mm max spacers.

I have been thinking about doing something to get the rears looking wider/purposeful however I know it will rub if I go wider than 5mm and handling may be affected.

I am looking at further changes to the suspension (have asked to lower by 5mm for now) and Geo (can get more negative camber which will allow wider tyres on the rears only perhaps) to help get me the stance I want for looks however maintain the handling character I now have...some work to do however not critical hence no change as yet.

In real terms, am not one for the looks as OEM /sleeper look is what I want.


----------



## robokn

Hmmmm William, plans scuppered possibly OEM + is the look as per the plate :wink:

Will need to catch up at soem point, new brakes going on from Dave B next week hopefully


----------



## [email protected]

robokn said:


> Hmmmm William, plans scuppered possibly OEM + is the look as per the plate :wink:
> 
> Will need to catch up at soem point, new brakes going on from Dave B next week hopefully


OK ref tyres...I would like to look at the DaveB brakes on the fronts when done. I am beginning to understand the science behind brake technologhy so should be interesting to see how OEM it looks...that will tickle me to change if it were. I assume the pad height is 54mm as opposed to the 63mm to 68mm of RS6 390mm?

Talking about pads...take a look at PFC08 - works well from cold and superb when warmed up...not 'cheap' but then again it is reputed to last longer than the norm so may be cost effective long term. Dust is lower compared to OEM for me and noise is no where near as bad as the DS2500 OEM I had a very long time ago...that lasted 5k miles and was dead...I guess hence it is cheap to buy!

DaveB rear kit using OEM disc and callipers looks good when I did some calcs so I have these going on at mo...will verify these on track in the New Year at Brands H.

Imo, the best way to test mods properly is on track even if the car is a daily driver. Goodwood being that close to us is pretty cool though some of the B-roads closeby are also real gems - prefer track though. Incidentally, am reliably informed that Thruxton may be allowed more trackday sessions and the noise restrictions 'soften' in 2013 - I guess the lure of extra revenue has got all parties round the table eventually and about damn time...how the hell can a track be limited to 80DB for trackday session...pathetic...!

_*Apologise for the hijack.*_

Also, based on your opening comments in red text - I may come to you to do some MagneRide suspension long term trials for the kit I have designed. Why not ask Jim to take you out in mine if you get there by midday on Friday 21st Dec - which is when I will collect the car.

Let me know what you think of the ride in soft and firm mode...we can have a chat later about the trials post that.


----------



## robokn

Cool as usual you haven't done anything without a long think, yes should be there next Thurdsay for the brakes to be fitted looking at Daves kit for the rear also but another day ££'s just before chrimbo is never a good thing, the trial for sure as I am looking at lowering springs so I am sure we can sort something out


----------



## Dayer2910

hey robokn...im having issues with my amp and am thinking rather than getting it replaced with another Bose i'll go down the aftermarket route, yours look very smart....can i be rude and ask how much they cost?


----------



## robokn

Lots £800 each if I remember as they are three years old. Similar may be cheaper give Huets a ring I am sure Pete will sort you out say Rob pointed you to him

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## Dayer2910

robokn said:


> Lots £800 each if I remember as they are three years old. Similar may be cheaper give Huets a ring I am sure Pete will sort you out say Rob pointed you to him
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


Thank you.....bit steep for me tbh, bet it sounds amazing though


----------



## Anakin

Looking good !


----------



## robokn

Well I popped up to meet Dave from Vagbremtecnic, to collect my new brakes minus the callipers, all I can say is there is not much this guy doesn't know about brakes, I was baffled for most of the conversation apart from to say I felt safe in the knowledge I was getting VFM.

Here is some stuff from over on VAGOC as there is no real website as he is too busy flying around the world Hard life 8) 8)

I am changing my brakes as they were "Incorrectly Fitted" by G Werks so they are going back to Dave to be fixed, BUT as I need my car every day I looked to get some more and have been impressed with Dave and Jonny who does the painting of the callipers so a sale was made.

So there will be a RS6 V10 390mm kit for sale for about £1500 finished in any colour you want and ceramic coated.

Here is the disc










A slightly smaller disc at 360mm this will be mated to a Lambo Gallardo 8 pot calliper , pics to follow


----------



## hope88

That's a seriously sexy car! I'd be tempted to get brembos on the rear too to finish off the look (I'm a massive brembo whore though!)


----------



## robokn

There are plans afoot for that 355mm RS6 rears using OEM calipers with New brackets

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## McKenzie

Looking very smart, I bet that disc would be lighter with those bells too! What's the main reason for changing the brakes? thought they were pretty good already?


----------



## robokn

The fit was not as good as it could have been as they way the instaled it needed a spacer behind the wheel RS3 hubs will cure this, so needed them as well as the disc skimming marginally, loads of meat on them so not an issue,

Weight should be reduced by about 7kg per corner, not cheap but look and will perform fantasic


----------



## hugy

How is it possible to fit bigger discs on the front Rob?
I thought they had to be 340mm.(but what do I know)  
As for the brakes you're selling will they come with RS3 hubs to fit the TTS?


----------



## robokn

Yes Hugh they will come with new RS3 hubs and painted and ceramic coated to any colour, Sprint for example 8)

They are smaller not bigger at 362mm as opposed to 380mm


----------



## hugy

robokn said:


> Yes Hugh they will come with new RS3 hubs and painted and ceramic coated to any colour, Sprint for example 8)
> 
> They are smaller not bigger at 362mm as opposed to 380mm


Stop tempting me  
So is the oem disc size for the TTS 340mm?


----------



## TootRS

hugy said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Hugh they will come with new RS3 hubs and painted and ceramic coated to any colour, Sprint for example 8)
> 
> They are smaller not bigger at 362mm as opposed to 380mm
> 
> 
> 
> Stop tempting me
> So is the oem disc size for the TTS 340mm?
Click to expand...

Yep TTS 340mm, TT RS 370mm, DaveB AP disc 362mm.

Think rob had C6 discs before, hence 380mm.


----------



## robokn

That's the one, Hugh I need to check the price of the RS3 hubs BUT you will be tempted at the price I am after, Wayyyy below what I paid and the will fit correctly which is a bonus


----------



## hugy

toot3954 said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Hugh they will come with new RS3 hubs and painted and ceramic coated to any colour, Sprint for example 8)
> 
> They are smaller not bigger at 362mm as opposed to 380mm
> 
> 
> 
> Stop tempting me
> So is the oem disc size for the TTS 340mm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep TTS 340mm, TT RS 370mm, DaveB AP disc 362mm.
> 
> Think rob had C6 discs before, hence 380mm.
Click to expand...

Thanks Toot.


----------



## TT-REX

robokn said:


> So there will be a RS6 V10 390mm kit for sale for about £1500 finished in any colour you want and ceramic coated.


will it fit my TT?
so for £1500 I get the 2 front calipers 8piston with 390mm rotors and pads?


----------



## robokn

Hi Rex, Yes they would fit and the price is around £1500 won't be too far off the mark need to check a few prices BUT of course there is delivery which is not included as they are 390mm discs so not light so would need to work out shipping


----------



## robokn

Well the callipers came today so many thanks to Jonny @ Brake Caliper Refurbs for the very quick turn around

So here are the new Lambo calipers in Solar Orange getting them fitted tomorrow all excited










A link to his website very impressed

http://www.brakecaliperrefurbs.co.uk


----------



## igotone

They're gonna look the bollix! 8)


----------



## Mike007

Hey be careful the Lamborghini boys don't see this.. You might be accused of trying to make it look like a Lamborghini. Haha. 

They look fantastic. Will look amazing on your car.


----------



## hugy

robokn said:


> Well the callipers came today so many thanks to Jonny @ Brake Caliper Refurbs for the very quick turn around
> 
> So here are the new Lambo calipers in Solar Orange getting them fitted tomorrow all excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A link to his website very impressed
> 
> http://www.brakecaliperrefurbs.co.uk


I'm speechless :mrgreen: 
But they would look better in sprint


----------



## robokn

Hugh 
I will drop you a PM tomorrow

Rob


----------



## missile

robokn said:


> What would you like images of??


You would need a wide angle lense to show the grin


----------



## robokn

Well Jim @ JKM was ill today so got Ray West @ West tuning to fit them NOT IMPRESSED being guided on to the ramp one of the staff managed to guide me on to the side of the lifting arms scratching the side skirt " No apology" Then went on to deride the whole set up and then tried to sell me one of his F'ing expensive kits, then when refitting the wheel he managed to drop it onto the caliper again no apology. So F'ing annoyed, AVIOD AT ALL COSTS

So here is the kit fitted, very impressed fitted correctly and looks the nuts



















They stop very well indeed, just trying my best to bed the pads and discs in with no sudden braking.

Looks like the old kit just needs a few minor tweeks and they will be good to go


----------



## hugy

robokn said:


> Well Jim @ JKM was ill today so got Ray West @ West tuning to fit them NOT IMPRESSED being guided on to the ramp one of the staff managed to guide me on to the side of the lifting arms scratching the side skirt " No apology" Then went on to deride the whole set up and then tried to sell me one of his F'ing expensive kits, then when refitting the wheel he managed to drop it onto the caliper again no apology. So F'ing annoyed, AVIOD AT ALL COSTS
> 
> So here is the kit fitted, very impressed fitted correctly and looks the nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stop very well indeed, just trying my best to bed the pads and discs in with no sudden braking.
> 
> Looks like the old kit just needs a few minor tweeks and they will be good to go


Beaut. 8) 
Any pics of the damage Rob?


----------



## olly12

Awesome set up! We have these on our track car & performance is superb!
I'm sorry to hear about the attitude of the staff at your chosen garage, some people just don't understand  
Awesome build so far!  
What's next???


----------



## robokn

LOBA HPFP and REVO Stage 2+ hopefully next month, as well as some new gauges from Defi / WJA96

I have a LOBA 380 kit but I think it will have to wait, need to sell my old calipers first, Come on Hugh, even Rx is interested


----------



## jamiekip

Wait until you see the new rear brake set up going on mine Rob... Pure porn


----------



## rsasp

Sweet ride. love the color. :mrgreen:


----------



## robokn

Yeh I know Jamie Dave told me all about it , maybe later on when the power is all sorted, will be getting the 355 discs for the rear which should sort it all out

Hugh, damage will need to be done once it stops raining as the car is minging at the moment


----------



## TT-REX

robokn said:


> Come on Hugh, even Rx is interested


.


----------



## robokn

Yes Rex I can do all of that for you, happy to wait a deposit would secure and remember there is only one winner at a casino


----------



## hugy

jamiekip said:


> Wait until you see the new rear brake set up going on mine Rob... Pure porn


No more please jamie!


----------



## TT-REX

hugy said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until you see the new rear brake set up going on mine Rob... Pure porn
> 
> 
> 
> No more please jamie!
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## mblaq

LOOKs awesome mate. New pics please!


----------



## robokn

Well after buying a used turbo only to find it was F'ed I have now managed in my own convincing way to get hold of a brand new LO380 kit so fingers crossed that will be here beginning of next week so by next Saturday :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

At the same time I am getting some test engine mounts from REVO so they will be going on as well as the remaining hoses from Forge and my new rear drilled Discs and Pagid pads

Watch this space some very interesting bits coming along :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## davelincs

I am watching Rob


----------



## hugy

davelincs said:


> I am watching Rob


So am I


----------



## robokn

Well after my daughters car dying and the rental houses boiler coming out in sympathy I was forced to cancel that part of the build, gutted  
However I am still looking to get the HPFP and the car will be changing dramatically very shortly, 
no clues but it will be very impressive and perhaps a first in the UK :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## browny1992

got alot of love for this car lovely colour/setup
keep up the good work look forward to more photos


----------



## robokn

Trust me you will be blown away

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## moro anis

robokn said:


> the car will be changing dramatically very shortly,
> no clues but it will be very impressive and perhaps a first in the UK :roll: :roll: :roll:


Are you going for an LPG conversion? :lol:


----------



## robokn

No electric

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## robokn

May look at wind power

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## robokn

Well it's all coming together slowly here is the latest part from Carbon Works in Germany, 
I will be getting alot more from here and am working with the owner so we can do a lot more 
for MK II's so watch this space

Here is the hand brake cover, quality is very good indeed, will be fitting it later so more pics to come


----------



## jonnyc

That's pretty trick.. Look forward to seeing more of this kinda stuff!


----------



## TT412GO

robokn said:


> Well it's all coming together slowly here is the latest part from Carbon Works in Germany,
> I will be getting alot more from here and am working with the owner so we can do a lot more
> for MK II's so watch this space
> 
> Here is the hand brake cover, quality is very good indeed, will be fitting it later so more pics to come


Let's cut to the chase - I love CF and [email protected] has the best CF on the planet.

I have their door handles, glove box, and center console and they are so lovely and 3-D that I smile before I've even put my key in the starter.

I have the OSIR front grill (mask) on my car and when I got over the sea-sickness of wavy carbon I had it painted matte black - enuf said.


----------



## robokn

Well the car sported a new look fro Ultimate Dubs this week end, I got a complete new interior 
from Cobra, work is fantastic and the seats are very comfy and you fell very secure in them.

I also got new wheels and tyres, TSW Panorama Rotary Forged very light and the grip from the tyres 
is just so good, more of a writ up tomorrow as I am knackered























































Quite an impressive car these days


----------



## TT-REX

She's very sexy


----------



## robokn

Well a massive thanks to Huets in Shoreham to fitted the seats and made a very nice holder for
the heater switches, and ensured that there were no issues with airbags and the like.

The next day it was up to Protyre in Fareham to fit the wheels and tyres, I also got them to 
fit my new rear discs and Pagid pads, drilled discs to match the front, courtesy of William via E Bay.

So the car was immaculate and is now covered in snow and ice, gotta love this game.

Cobra seats are so comfy and boy do they hold you in place, very impressed and the quality is
amazing, the trimming is spot on in fact I am a little bit addicted so am looking to get a few more bits
done.


----------



## davelincs

One hell of a smart looking tt Rob


----------



## E3 YOB

Rob Cobra did a really nice job on your interior. You must enjoy sitting in that cabin now 8)


----------



## StevieW

That is looking so hot mate. Love it! 8)


----------



## robokn

Yes mate feel quite smug, there are a few more bits getting done to match


----------



## hugy

Looking even MORE tasty now Rob,
I love the seats and the wheels 8) 
Were the seats a straight forward fit and do they sit at the same height as the oem ones?


----------



## Nyxx

Love the seats and door cards....stunning


----------



## robokn

Hi Hugh
The seats went in no issue it was all the wiring up as being perfectionists Huets took their time and made sure it looked OEM as possible, ride height they seem pretty much the same as I had electric so was always playing,
the biggest difference is weight the OEM ones weighed a ton and these are about
three times lighter at least, I struggled to pick up a OEM one yet I can lift these one handed, 
so with the seats and light weight wheels the car seems to accelerate a lot quicker, 
maybe a placebo but feels and looks quicker :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Transmission tunnel is next for trimming as well as few panels, nothing OTT just OEM + 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## hugy

robokn said:


> Hi Hugh
> The seats went in no issue it was all the wiring up as being perfectionists Huets took their time and made sure it looked OEM as possible, ride height they seem pretty much the same as I had electric so was always playing,
> the biggest difference is weight the OEM ones weighed a ton and these are about
> three times lighter at least, I struggled to pick up a OEM one yet I can lift these one handed,
> so with the seats and light weight wheels the car seems to accelerate a lot quicker,
> maybe a placebo but feels and looks quicker :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Transmission tunnel is next for trimming as well as few panels, nothing OTT just OEM + 8) 8) 8) 8)


Yeah,I have the electric seats too and I wondered is there much to the filling of your seats being manual and airbagless but as you say Huets did the work for you.
What suspension have you fitted?
The car looks lower than it did when I saw it at Inters.


----------



## robokn

No change trying to blag some quickly as PVW want to feature the car


----------



## hugy

robokn said:


> No change trying to blag some quickly as PVW want to feature the car


That's amazing,the suspension is stock?
It really does look lower.
What offset are the rear wheels?maybe its the offset that makes it look lower.
I find the H&R's great.


----------



## phope

Look forward to seeing it in PVW


----------



## robokn

hugy said:


> It really does look lower.
> What offset are the rear wheels?maybe its the offset that makes it look lower.
> I find the H&R's great.


Not telling :wink: :wink:

I am looking at H&R's after hearing good things mainly from yourself

Center console bought on ebay now off to Cobra for trimming 8) 8)


----------



## TT-REX

robokn said:


>


Is the plate holder removed behind the ttrs grill?


----------



## TTfreak330

Awesome looking TT!
You have the same brakes as i have  good taste


----------



## Lyons

Lovely car, just not a fan of those wheels.

Great work on the audio. Did Huets fit the rear view camera?


----------



## robokn

Well Peeps not had an update for a while well worth the wait

All new subs 10TW3's from JL Audio and a new HU from Kenwood all fitted by Huets, shameless plug as the work is out of this world and the attention to detail is something else, these subs are 10" and require minimal box size 1/2 cubic foot which does not seem a lot till you try to build one in the space we have in the more superior roadsters :lol:

Here are the subs all fitted up, please excuse the quality all on an iPhone



And here they are working again on an iPhone



New HU is a the new Kenwood DNX7230DAB which is getting fitted next week before the Players show

http://www.kenwood-electronics.co.uk/pr ... NX7230DAB/


----------



## SuperRS

Looks great, gonna have to copy you a bit once I have mine back


----------



## robokn

I can make that easy as my old ones will be up for sale very shortly


----------



## SuperRS

Lol I'd buy them but the sub is in a completely different place in the coupe!


----------



## hugy

Looks like a very neat install Rob.
I'm sure the sound is amazing!


----------



## robokn

Oh it is very deeeeep bassssss

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## Suzuka

I thought you were on Holiday over the players event? Be good to see you there! If you are not currently in the Megs VIP arena I have a spare car pass and wrist band, as you know its only limited to 300 of "the best" shows cars. U'd fit in nicely next to me 

Send me a fb msg if you want to discuss.


----------



## SuperRS

jamescalland said:


> I thought you were on Holiday over the players event? Be good to see you there! If you are not currently in the Megs VIP arena I have a spare car pass and wrist band, as you know its only limited to 300 of "the best" shows cars. U'd fit in nicely next to me
> 
> Send me a fb msg if you want to discuss.


So if its only the 300 best what's your car doing there :lol:


----------



## robokn

Yes I will be on Holiday BUT the cars is on the Huets stand thanks for the offer will need to meet up at some point

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Suzuka

SuperRS said:


> jamescalland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were on Holiday over the players event? Be good to see you there! If you are not currently in the Megs VIP arena I have a spare car pass and wrist band, as you know its only limited to 300 of "the best" shows cars. U'd fit in nicely next to me
> 
> Send me a fb msg if you want to discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> So if its only the 300 best what's your car doing there :lol:
Click to expand...

There is also an area for your usual " contest" you may want to bring a waterproof though as I feel you may get wet in and amongst the bull :-*


----------



## Suzuka

robokn said:


> Yes I will be on Holiday BUT the cars is on the Huets stand thanks for the offer will need to meet up at some point
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I will keep my eye out AND yes since we are only 20mins away from each other.


----------



## robokn

Agree and we both seem to be a similar mindset :lol: Poole Friday night??? for TT on the Quay?

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=327161


----------



## Kinnard

Hi robokn awesome looking car you have there 
Any more info on the scorpion exhaust,was looking at buying one bit worried about spending 2k and not liking the sound 
I assume its pretty loud at high revs but what's it like at low revs cruising and at idle ?


----------



## robokn

Hi, It's a work of art and TBH at low revs and cruising the sound is more than acceptable


----------



## ftogpx

Looks brilliant. Huets work is top notch


----------



## robokn

Never a truer word spoken, got some new sounds to test the system tonight can't wait like a big kid :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kinnard

robokn said:


> Hi, It's a work of art and TBH at low revs and cruising the sound is more than acceptable


Yeah to be fair the pictures I have seen of it it does look a bit special 
Overtime for me then [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## robokn

Oh it sounds more special than it looks

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## V6KMO

Very nice car and more to the point.... Very nicely presented...inspirational to all who love and enjoy their cars. A real credit to you and your pursuit of excellence...


----------



## Dollar

looks good fellla


----------



## robokn

Well here is my new center console and handbrake, massive thanks to Cobra for outstanding work, Huets for fitting it very quick time and carbon works berlin for amazing carbon work, more to come on that front


----------



## davelincs

That looks excellent Rob


----------



## RobHardy

Love the stiching on the seats etc


----------



## hugy

Beautiful,really beautiful 8)


----------



## robokn

Thanks People really happy with the work, a few more little bits to be done hopefully in the next week :roll:


----------



## hugy

robokn said:


> Thanks People really happy with the work, a few more little bits to be done hopefully in the next week :roll:


A few MORE bits?


----------



## Patrizio72

The stitching and carbon parts look superb Rob, it really has livened up an otherwise rather dull interior, great work


----------



## robokn

Yes a few more bits, gear gaitor and steering wheel to match, and a couple more bits of black weave :roll:


----------



## hugy

robokn said:


> Yes a few more bits, gear gaitor and steering wheel to match, and a couple more bits of black weave :roll:


The matching steering wheel will be a nice FINISHING touch Rob.


----------



## robokn

Never finished Hugh you know me, always something on the radar


----------



## Patrizio72

It's certainly a log term car, nice to see that


----------



## neilc

Very Bentley esque , like it


----------



## robokn

Gear gaitor off today for re trimming not sure if to have it diamond stitched or just plain, which I already have so may go different

Anyone any thoughts??

Yes long term as I want something a bit special next, not sure what though 997, R8 , Aston but want a soft top


----------



## hugy

How about a nice Plain orange alcantara gaitor?


----------



## Patrizio72

Soft top Astons look loooovely


----------



## moro anis

Only an opinion but sometimes less is more. You don't want it to end up like an Indian Ambassador taxi!


----------



## Patrizio72

moro anis said:


> Only an opinion but sometimes less is more. You don't want it to end up like an Indian Ambassador taxi!


Lmao


----------



## robokn

moro anis said:


> Only an opinion but sometimes less is more. You don't want it to end up like an Indian Ambassador taxi!


That did make me giggle, have you seen the new Aston with all the wavy stitching in the roof liner

Still thinking about it, may go for something waaaaayyy out there


----------



## hugy

robokn said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only an opinion but sometimes less is more. You don't want it to end up like an Indian Ambassador taxi!
> 
> 
> 
> That did make me giggle, have you seen the new Aston with all the wavy stitching in the roof liner
> 
> Still thinking about it, may go for something waaaaayyy out there
Click to expand...

That would make me seasick :lol:


----------



## robokn

Been a while now but here are a few updates, Been humming and harring over the RS rear Spoiler and found the one from Racing Raven and temptation got the better of me, that and a bargain from Hugy a new rear valance and I thought it was time to get the pictures up so here they are all from iPhone, sorry


----------



## hugy

robokn said:


> Been a while now but here are a few updates, Been humming and harring over the RS rear Spoiler and found the one from Racing Raven and temptation got the better of me, that and a bargain from Hugy a new rear valance and I thought it was time to get the pictures up so here they are all from iPhone, sorry


Lovely 8)


----------



## Patrizio72

Nice bum Rob


----------



## conneem

Very nice Rob 8)

What you got in store for rear rear end now Hugy?


----------



## robokn

In my rush to get the images up I forgot to mention James who fitted the rear spolier yesterday and coded it out, Many thanks James


----------



## stfore1984

I'm not normally a fan of modifications, but this looks prestine and an amazing looking car


----------



## robokn

Oh it is and thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Suzuka

Looks Good, was fitted in no time.

Can't beat a good DIY


----------



## hugy

conneem said:


> Very nice Rob 8)
> 
> What you got in store for rear rear end now Hugy?


I'm back to stock valance in satin black but I do have a new spoiler  
Osir CF boot lip spoiler.


----------



## robokn

Well got Huets to do a new amp rack so it looks a little more showy



All covered up in perspex



And did some thermal protection to try and keep the air nice and cool going to the turbo, got it from these people not too expensive, Was so easy to put on and sticks to each other to get a decent look, for the bends I cut it in half length ways which made getting it round the bends a whole lot easier, very impressed TBH even for a biff like me was a relatively simple

http://www.thermalvelocity.co.uk/?



Went a little OTT



Got this for the exhaust

http://www.thermalvelocity.co.uk/Exhaust-Wraps-/Magma-Wrap--/p-105-408/

Looking to get it fitted at some time in the next few weeks


----------



## hugy

You've defo been Tango'd  
Is that orange wrap better than the usual gold one?


----------



## robokn

Not sure the company seem to have a very good pedigree and Zircotec are currently not making any asked them today person was a bit of a fuckwit TBH


----------



## the minty1

The amp rack is very tasty. Excellent.


----------



## robokn

Thank you dear chap


----------



## illingworth22

Rob,

Any chance of a real close up of the picture below... the bit from Boot Spoiler connecting to the original spoiler? I have mine and I just want a few more pointers. Did you put the Spoiler Strut directly on to the Original Spoiler or did you put something between the 2 parts (i.e. some rubber material to stop rattling)?


----------



## robokn

Hi James and I just bolted it straight on to the OEM spolier


----------



## illingworth22

robokn said:


> Hi James and I just bolted it straight on to the OEM spolier


Guess I'm am just gettig nervous at the thought of fitting, didn't know about the curve of the OEM spoiler and the curve on the Spoiler Strut!

Ill just have to take the plunge!


----------



## robokn

It's more pronounced on the roadster so you should have no issues


----------



## robokn

Hmmm guess what I just got&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## jaybyme

Good and cheap mod,thinking about them myself


----------



## robokn

I had no choice failed MOT due to a cracked spring, so just bit the bullet, picking it up later

Phots to come


----------



## gogs

Looking forward to the pics 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## tim_s

I'll be interested to see the before/after pics and also hear what the ride is like.

I thought you'd gone for an MSS Kit at one point? I'm considering what to do in terms of mods on the suspension front at the moment.


----------



## hugy

They on yet Rob?


----------



## robokn

Yes there on bit of rubbing there seems to be a bit on the inside of the wheel arch that is causing the rubbing, will take a wheel of in due course and have a look at the option of just removing the bit.

Possible proper power hike in the mix now as well, fingers crossed :roll: :roll:


----------



## V6KMO

hows the ride&#8230; 
I have never been able to get along with the cars Ive lowered and I've lowered a few, even when I changed the dampeners for the correct stroke length. Never really had much luck with them. Be very interested in your thoughts now there on.
Do you have any pictures yet ?


----------



## Bigz

This car is friggin awesome!!


----------



## gogs

Interested in the ride write up as well, hope you get the rubbing sorted out as well, any pics of the car with the new lower look?

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## robokn

Will do a few today apart from the rubbing on compressions at speed the ride is very good indeed. I am now looking at MSS spring kit as having been in Williams car I am sorely tempted to get a full set :roll: :roll:


----------



## robokn

Bigz said:


> This car is friggin awesome!!


Thanks 8)


----------



## Alexjh

one of the best modifications i made.

its certainly firmer when i engage mag ride and looks so much better stance.. only issue i have is my jack no-longer makes it under the front jacking point so i have to drive the car up onto a block of wood about 1.5cm thick to get the jack under :roll:


----------



## robokn

Well after driving Williams car last week I have caved in and gone for MSS Sport kit, getting fitted today

Then LOBA HPFP and then ST2 + and If i can get a good price LO400, Never guess I have just sold my little
MCS,

Bummer bit F'ing window has now gone, no need to get that fixed as well, :twisted: :twisted:

Pics to follow car may still be minging, and H&R lowering springs for sale £120 delivered


----------



## Suzuka

robokn said:


> Well after driving Williams car last week I have caved in and gone for MSS Sport kit, getting fitted today
> 
> Then LOBA HPFP and then ST2 + and If i can get a good price LO400, Never guess I have just sold my little
> MCS,
> 
> Bummer bit F'ing window has now gone, no need to get that fixed as well, :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Pics to follow car may still be minging, and H&R lowering springs for sale £120 delivered


You went MSS.... great news :wink:


----------



## tim_s

robokn said:


> Well after driving Williams car last week I have caved in and gone for MSS Sport kit, getting fitted today
> 
> Then LOBA HPFP and then ST2 + and If i can get a good price LO400, Never guess I have just sold my little
> MCS,
> 
> Bummer bit F'ing window has now gone, no need to get that fixed as well, :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Pics to follow car may still be minging, and H&R lowering springs for sale £120 delivered


Look forward to hearing how the ride is Rob! Keen to hear from another TTS owner before I make the jump myself


----------



## robokn

Well to say I am impressed is an understatement, car feels so much better in and out of roundabouts
pulls like a train and just seems really planted.

Better review in a few days.

Massive shout out to JKM the service price and fitting was fantastic as was the level of service. Sorted out a few little issue I had car is back to normal now, full booooooost


----------



## hugy

robokn said:


> Well to say I am impressed is an understatement, car feels so much better in and out of roundabouts
> pulls like a train and just seems really planted.
> 
> Better review in a few days.
> 
> Massive shout out to JKM the service price and fitting was fantastic as was the level of service. Sorted out a few little issue I had car is back to normal now, full booooooost
> 
> Power wise it's looking like a LO400 kit and HPFP, more pooooooowwwwwwweeeerrrrrrr


Sounds great Rob.
Why am I not surprised you need MORE power  ?
Look forward to a more detailed review of the MSS springs.


----------



## tim_s

Awesome, good to hear!


----------



## Suzuka

robokn said:


> Well to say I am impressed is an understatement, car feels so much better in and out of roundabouts
> pulls like a train and just seems really planted.
> 
> Better review in a few days.
> 
> Massive shout out to JKM the service price and fitting was fantastic as was the level of service. Sorted out a few little issue I had car is back to normal now, full booooooost
> 
> Power wise it's looking like a LO400 kit and HPFP, more pooooooowwwwwwweeeerrrrrrr


Wish I had MSS on my car  oh wait..... I DO!!! :roll: :wink:

Told you it was worth the change matey. Glad you like the new step up as well.


----------



## nick tts

what was the issue with the h&r's rob?

i may be interested in taking them off your hands.

nick


----------



## robokn

Nothing as you may have gathered I change my mind quite often so have been hankering 
for MSS and as I sold my Mini Cooper S I have funded a few new bits and pieces inc a new
Omega Planet Ocean


----------



## nick tts

thats a bloody nice choice! orange one? i love that watch!


----------



## robokn

No black ceramic bezel


----------



## robokn

Well the car hasn't been driven in the last few days due the F'ed window, however I am more than impressed in the 200 miles I have driven on the suspension, motorway, twisities, just seems complete if that makes any sense.

Well the postman arrived this morning with a small parcel from LOBA via AKS tuning, next day and decent price



Next to get it fitted and then Stage 2+


----------



## Niallt1892

One of my favourite build threads this mind and I'm loving what you are doing keep it up mate


----------



## robokn

Thanks a few changes planned for tomorrow, Stage 2+, New HPFP, Porsche water and Oil caps, removing the oil spout just so it doesn't look odd


----------



## robokn

Well Stage 2+ and HPFP fitted yesterday at AKS Tuning, Alex is just such a nice guy known for a quite a few years and finally got him to work on the car, his patience was greatly appreciated as my battery is F ed so need a new one not making it easy to flash but he got there in the end.

So the map, christ the car is brutal just so quick getting on the motorway is a breeze and I did a quick launch last night after a very long day and boy was I impressed the map coupled with the MSS Springs the car just goes. I will try and get a video tonight of a launch on a private straight road 

Anyone out there with a TTS get this done you will not be disappointed at all :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## gogs

Sounds awesome Rob 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## koxxfr

robokn said:


> Well after driving Williams car last week I have caved in and gone for MSS Sport kit, getting fitted today
> 
> Then LOBA HPFP and then ST2 + and If i can get a good price LO400, Never guess I have just sold my little
> MCS,
> 
> Bummer bit F'ing window has now gone, no need to get that fixed as well, :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Pics to follow car may still be minging, and H&R lowering springs for sale £120 delivered


Hi, are the H&R springs still avail?


----------



## hugy

Rob,Is there really a big difference in going from Stage 2 t 2+?

On stage 2 I find the car is as fast and responsive as I need but I might consider going to +


----------



## robokn

Yes springs still for sale

Hugh massive difference car is so alive pick up is very quick indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## koxxfr

robokn said:


> Yes springs still for sale
> 
> Hugh massive difference car is so alive pick up is very quick indeed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


PM me your email and I will contact you, as I can´t reply your PM. Thx


----------



## gogs

robokn said:


> Thanks a few changes planned for tomorrow, Stage 2+, New HPFP, Porsche water and Oil caps, removing the oil spout just so it doesn't look odd


I have the R8 caps fitted Rob, porsche are similar I believe


----------



## robokn

Hi Gordon, I have the forge caps and once that stupid neck was removed look a shed load better


----------



## gogs

I may give that a try Rob ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## cicco

Great looking car, love the thread


----------



## robokn

Thanks, always evolving, never the same for too long BUT running out of things to do :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Tronic

Did you manage to record a video of a launch? would be good to see


----------



## robokn

Here is a bad one from yesterdays Cannonball GT Run, once we arrived at Thruxton big Q behind all waiting to get in but wife bit apprehensive and a small cobbled area to go over first, hopefully have another go tonight when its a bit quieter


----------



## Suzuka

robokn said:


> Here is a bad one from yesterdays Cannonball GT Run, once we arrived at Thruxton big Q behind all waiting to get in but wife bit apprehensive and a small cobbled area to go over first, hopefully have another go tonight when its a bit quieter


You need to let the car build boost for a second or two longer before releasing :wink:


----------



## Mrjonty

Rapid


----------



## robokn

Suzuka said:


> You need to let the car build boost for a second or two longer before releasing :wink:


James I would have but the missus, the Q all played a part, normally have it bouncing before letting off


----------



## eastwood1875

Is the MSS kit just springs? How do they compare/differ to the H&R's?

Thanks

Daz


----------



## Suzuka

eastwood1875 said:


> Is the MSS kit just springs? How do they compare/differ to the H&R's?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Daz


Springs & adjustable perches front and back (to change ride height +/-40mm).

Generally better all round compared to H&R and most other kits under about £1,800.

There are a couple of reviews on the forum Daz - inc mine. Worth a read!


----------



## robokn

Totally agree, great piece of kit, no squatting when launching at all, reviews say it all really


----------



## eastwood1875

Thanks guys 

Daz


----------



## robokn

Well still playing with the GoPro, to say I am impressed is a bit of an understatement, well had a go at filming another launch, a bit better, looking at the gearbox next to be mapped to get the most out of the DSG box

The vid is on a normally quiet road and the car gets up to a certain speed quite quickly :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## cicco

Can we see some pics with the new spring kit fitted...... :roll:


----------



## robokn

Yes sorry just realised no images as soon as it stops raining i'll take a few photo's


----------



## hugy

robokn said:


> Well still playing with the GoPro, to say I am impressed is a bit of an understatement, well had a go at filming another launch, a bit better, looking at the gearbox next to be mapped to get the most out of the DSG box
> 
> The vid is on a normally quiet road and the car gets up to a certain speed quite quickly :twisted: :twisted:


Thats a better one Rob.
Did you have the top down?


----------



## robokn

hugy said:


> Did you have the top down?


Of course, it's not raining :lol:


----------



## hugy

robokn said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the top down?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it's not raining :lol:
Click to expand...

Good Lad


----------



## Dunners

I think i may have seen you on the m27 waiting in traffic by Soton Airport. Around 7.20 am on Thursday?

If it was you the car was looking sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## robokn

Yes that was me off to work, thanks for the nice comment.

I have now decided to sell the TTS, I really am hankering for a V8/10 looked at a C63 so apart from the running costs I think it maybe my next car, full details will be on the for sale board very soon


----------



## DavidUKTTS

robokn said:


> Yes that was me off to work, thanks for the nice comment.
> 
> I have now decided to sell the TTS, I really am hankering for a V8/10 looked at a C63 so apart from the running costs I think it maybe my next car, full details will be on the for sale board very soon


Audi R8 maybe????

:?


----------



## robokn

No S4 or 5 but looking at C63 as well

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## Ikon66

Just a reminder, no discussions regarding sale in this thread please


----------



## robokn

I will put it all in the ad, hope that isn't breaking the rules which I note haven't really been applied to other threads just recently.

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## rampo

looks a lovely car you will shift it quickly


----------



## hugy

I knew it was only a matter of time Rob. 

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## robokn

Cheers fellas, looking at a S4 in a different colour, and mods planned already, 450 Bhp for not a lot of money


----------



## eastwood1875

I love the S4's

8)

Daz


----------



## hugy

I like the sound of a "different colour)


----------



## DavidUKTTS

robokn said:


> Cheers fellas, looking at a S4 in a different colour, and mods planned already, 450 Bhp for not a lot of money


Hatch or the new saloon?
Megan in sales at Tamworth Audi said the S4 saloon was the "next best thing after a TTS Black Edition".
Mind you, I was looking to buy a TTS Black Edition at the time!

:roll:


----------



## Bouncedout

S4 only comes in saloon. You're thinking of the S3


----------



## robokn

Yes a salon and not an estate, I was looking at a merlin Purple one, spoke on the phone on the train this morning and lost the signal got a signal and Newbury Audi said Sorry its sold, less than 10 mins after I called, nice touch, so now getting hopefully a fully loaded White S4, with sports seats


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Bouncedout said:


> S4 only comes in saloon. You're thinking of the S3


Ah yes... you're quite right!

She was saying that of ALL the audis she's driven over the years the S3 Saloon was the best so far (apart from the TTS naturally).

I've not driven one, but it might we worth a demo if you're looking for something new-ish?

:?


----------



## eastwood1875

Which ones Megan?



Daz


----------



## robokn

Maybe saved as the wife may drive it, so possibly a part out coming


----------



## DavidUKTTS

eastwood1875 said:


> Which ones Megan?
> 
> 
> 
> Daz


Slim, 30's, blonde, bad back... been there many years.

She was telling me a TT saved her life when she was suddenly confronted one dark rainy night by a sharp bend on a country road at 40mph. Turned the steering wheel in a useless attempt at saving herself and the quattro system amazed her by taking the car round the corner, with just a couple of damaged alloys.


----------



## eastwood1875

ahhhh thanks mate.

There's one there with very long blondish curlyish hair. Her desk is just behind the coffee machine. Always wears very high heels and a tight skirt. I didn't even see the blue R8 Plus in the corner.

LOL

Daz


----------



## Bowerz

Awesome build, really inspired me! And to think you're not that far from me! I'm up by j7 of M27!


----------



## robokn

I live just off J9


----------



## Bowerz

Literally shocked I haven't seen this around then!


----------



## Bikerz

Noooo cant believe its going! Stunning. If I had the ££ Id have it, just what I want as a nice daily!


----------



## angelus666

How many miles has the car covered, could be interested in this. Can you PM me your details and I'll give you a buzz to discuss. Ta, Nathan


----------



## robokn

I have PM'd you,

Rob


----------



## cloudkicker101

That looks pretty awesome, worth every penny I expect


----------



## Jem

Great thread 

I suspect the car has now gone, but seeming as I'm doing my research on something similar with my car, can I please check:

- Where did the nav GPS and mic get fitted and how were the cables routed?
- Were the door speaker mounts custom made? I understand the stock size is 8" but I can't find any adaptors or spacers for a TT front end (only rears seem to be available). I don't particularly want to get 8" speakers as there is a much bigger range of 6.5/7" speakers in the mnarket.

Thanks and well done!


----------



## robokn

Car is still here wife is starting to enjoy the drive, I have the S4 but hankering for a V8 RS5 or RS6

Speakers are all fitted in Jenheart door build can be bought without speakers but you will need 
quite a few to fill the holes.

Not sure where the cables have been run TBH the mic is in the binnacle and the GPS is under the dash


----------



## robokn

Next mod is in the pipeline adjustable MSS rears, get that ass down a little so impressed
the missus hasn't even mentioned the lowering springs which says a lot about the OEM feel


----------



## V2AAA

.


----------



## robokn

Hats off to the missus who thinks my fav statement is, a very tolerant woman

" The TTS just needs this, and it won't be too expensive"


----------



## robokn

A nice 7 page spread in this months PVW magazine and a poster for all you lovers of the build :roll: :roll:


----------



## legend139

Looking good mate! Car looks great, you must be chuffed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robokn

Thanks, A happy man after a lot of blood sweat and tears


----------



## Matt B

Always liked the candy TT and this one is even better. 
Wondering how much you have spent to get it in this condition - would probably make that RS look a bargain lol  
Good job


----------



## robokn

Hi Matt, Thanks for that, Yes a small 3rd world debt but even a RS wouldnt havre the Interior or Audio
which is where a fair chunk went, I was spending a lot of time commuting so had to be a pleasent place
to be


----------



## warmshed

I Know the thread started some time ago but where did you place the boot and fuel release switches when you put in the door speakers? Thanks Dave


----------



## Hardrhino

Todays question popped it back up the top....

Congrats on the PVW spread bet your chuffed.... 8)

Car looks great and glad you decided to keep it.... Not seen it in the flesh yet (ummmm we must do a big south tour again :roll: ) hope you enjoy the S4 too.....


----------



## robokn

Hi the switches fit in a little aperture in the door build and retain full functionality.

Loving the S4 and thanks for comment, big brakes on order 390mm 6 pots :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn

Well due to a massive change in personal circumstances this is now for sale have a look in the for sale section

Thanks over the years for all the suport, its been emotional


----------



## aquazi

Wow a lot of car for £12k wish i could buy it....

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## s_robinson91

That is cheap! What's the mileage? If you change your mind and choose to take the modded bit off send me a pm. :roll:


----------



## robokn

It's an 08 with 74k on the clock drives and sounds amazing just need to free up some cash, quickly


----------



## Ikon66

please keep all sales talk via fs advert


----------



## Matt B

Thought police :roll:

This is a rule I have never understood.

They take away the ability to reply to a For Sale post and then ban you from any discussion. Like I said on Facebook this is a proper bargain.

Matt


----------



## chaznik

The sale advert needs a proper spec and pics... I'm local and interested...


----------



## Hoggy

chaznik said:


> The sale advert needs a proper spec and pics... I'm local and interested...


Hi, PM the seller for more info.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hardrhino

chaznik said:


> The sale advert needs a proper spec and pics... I'm local and interested...


This build thread is the best for sale information you could get....

Top quality parts
Top quality work

Absolute bargain price...... He isn't kidding about the sum of its parts! Your getting the actual car for free!

If I hadn't just bought an RS I would genuinely have snapped Robs hand, arm, foot and leg off.....

Anyway enough technical talk lets get back to "For Sale" banter again! :roll:


----------



## legend139

Definitely are mad to sell this at that price, if I had the money in my pocket I'd buy this within a heart beat and break all the expensive stuff off it!

My guess is chaz has the same idea? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny1

Ikon66 said:


> please keep all sales talk via fs advert


Any reason for deleting my post??

Oh wait, 1 MODS dont like sarcasm, 2 you going to shoot back with it wasnt regarding the topic....

Get a grip, the forum has tons of pointless dribble running through topics, the fact is someone was asking about the spec of his car in the thread, whats the problem with that???

Stop clock started until this one is deleted!


----------



## Hoggy

Danny1 said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please keep all sales talk via fs advert
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason for deleting my post??
> 
> Oh wait, 1 MODS dont like sarcasm, 2 you going to shoot back with it wasnt regarding the topic....
> 
> Get a grip, the forum has tons of pointless dribble running through topics, the fact is someone was asking about the spec of his car in the thread, whats the problem with that???
> 
> Stop clock started until this one is deleted!
Click to expand...

Hi, This post originally was a build thread. The OP then used it to link to the For Sale post in the Market Place.
No probs with that, but It has now almost turned into a "For Sale" post. For Sale posts do not allow replys.
Which is why ikon replied the way he did.
I have deleted many replys to this Topic, myself. 
Hoggy.


----------



## RS-Tom

Hoggy said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please keep all sales talk via fs advert
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason for deleting my post??
> 
> Oh wait, 1 MODS dont like sarcasm, 2 you going to shoot back with it wasnt regarding the topic....
> 
> Get a grip, the forum has tons of pointless dribble running through topics, the fact is someone was asking about the spec of his car in the thread, whats the problem with that???
> 
> Stop clock started until this one is deleted!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, This post originally was a build thread. The OP then used it to link to the For Sale post in the Market Place.
> No probs with that, but It has now almost turned into a "For Sale" post. For Sale posts do not allow replys.
> Which is why ikon replied the way he did.
> I have deleted many replys to this Topic, myself.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

I'm conscious that this isn't related to the thread but why are the For Sale threads locked but the Wanted ones aren't? I would have thought it would be better to see the communication between two people on the forum rather than email etc (to stop scammers etc).


----------



## Hoggy

Hi RS-Tom, For Sale posts are locked because in the past they have ended up with too many darogartary replies.

Access to For sale section is limited until member has proven they are a genuine contributer or TTF have address details through the Market Place contribution Fund or TTOC membership. This helps to deter the scammers & hopefully protect the genuine members.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Danny1 said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please keep all sales talk via fs advert
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason for deleting my post??
> 
> Oh wait, 1 MODS dont like sarcasm, 2 you going to shoot back with it wasnt regarding the topic....
> 
> Get a grip, the forum has tons of pointless dribble running through topics, the fact is someone was asking about the spec of his car in the thread, whats the problem with that???
> 
> Stop clock started until this one is deleted!
Click to expand...

Hi, Yes must agree, Tons of pointless dribble. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## robokn

The car is now sold so I wont have to put up with the pettyness on here from some C0*ks, he knows 
who he is only comes on to hassle people and provides very little support to users, I wont call them
members as this is a forum and nothing else not a club. Its not you BTW hoggy :lol:

The reason I linked it as no one really looks at the For Sale Section and this car has had so many 
comments "if you ever sell it", and I wanted people to know this was up for sale.

This is was a build thread and TBH its possible the most modified TTS on the planet with only 
the best parts used in every part of the build. If the guy doesnt pickk it up on Monday, as it sold 
within 60 minutes then I have quite a few interested.


----------



## ian222

Massively surprised it was up for sale at that price, thought it was meant to say 21k. Fair play lovely car.


----------



## robokn

Well the car now has a new home and I have a new caddy


----------



## alexp

OMG I can't believe this car was sold! Amazing car Rob.


----------



## Roller Skate

It's gone to a good home.


----------



## Stem

Great build thread Robokn - I enjoyed that, I'm enjoying trawling through older posts as I build my TT knowledge.


----------



## robokn

It was fun to do, not cheap as I experimented with a few things, It has gone to a good home, 
needed to sell so onwards and upwards, next car build is already in motion, S4/S5 soft top
MRC tune, 20's, lowered job done 488Bhp in a nice 4 door convertible with all the toys


----------



## jamman

Good luck with everything mate


----------



## robokn

Cheers life is on the up TBH in all respects so thanks for the words much appreciated


----------



## Hardrhino

robokn said:


> It was fun to do, not cheap as I experimented with a few things, It has gone to a good home,
> needed to sell so onwards and upwards, next car build is already in motion, S4/S5 soft top
> MRC tune, 20's, lowered job done 488Bhp in a nice 4 door convertible with all the toys


You started a build thread somewhere? Drop in a link to it if you have mate....
Be interested to see what you do with it!


----------



## Matt B

robokn said:



> It was fun to do, not cheap as I experimented with a few things, It has gone to a good home,
> needed to sell so onwards and upwards, next car build is already in motion, S4/S5 soft top
> MRC tune, 20's, lowered job done 488Bhp in a nice 4 door convertible with all the toys


Having seen your previous TT builds I am very much doubting you will stop there ha ha ha

Look forward to seeing what you do with the next one


----------



## boosted

robokn said:


> It was fun to do, not cheap as I experimented with a few things, It has gone to a good home,
> needed to sell so onwards and upwards, next car build is already in motion, S4/S5 soft top
> MRC tune, 20's, lowered job done 488Bhp in a nice 4 door convertible with all the toys


My mate has a S4 with that MRC tune and it's making 490, but it only makes 490 for the first run. The standard IC gets heat soaked and it kills the power. If you want a constantly usable 490, and IC upgrade will be needed too.


----------



## robokn

Oh I have plans for that Forge do a kit


----------

